# DEL



## Slaughtahouse

If CPU temps are OK, I'd swap the rear fan back to exhaust.
Adding another intake fan in front of the bottom bay should help with dust (positive pressure). However, there are other improvements you should consider:

Consolidate all drives to one bay and remove extra bay to reduce case restriction.
Replace all case fans (especially fans at intake / near bays) with better fans that have good static pressure.
Add intake fan to side panel (if you still have the stock panel) OR;
Add two intakes to bottom of case (after removing one bay).

I have a feeling the fans that came with your CPU cooler are more powerful than the C70 case fans. So if you have two intakes / two exhausts (current config), you'll still have negative pressure.

Also, does the C70 come with a dust filter? I can't recall but you may want to get one installed for your intakes.


----------

